# Proud New Parents Of The 301bhq



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

We just upgraded from a fleetwood bayside elite to the Outback 301bq and have a million questions. The move from a pop-up to the trailer is leaving our heads spinning. Please feel free to offer any advice because I am not even sure what to ask.....but here a few to get started.
Do we need to have extended mirrors put on to our Suburban?
Any tips for pulling the trailer...parking?
What's the story with the cinder block supports that I see under larger trailers?
[
Thanks for all your wisdom, no suggestion is too small.
Kate


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

First of all, welcome to our world. Congrats on your new trailer.

In my opinion, you would be better off with extended mirrors. If you don't want to install factory tow mirrors, check out the McKesh mirrors. They are "portable" and offer a great view around your vehicle and trailer. I use them with my Suburban and can see "around" my 31+ foot Outback well.

Tips for backing and parking?....... Find an empty lot somewhere, some store that's gone out of business, say, and PRACTICE. You'll get used to it. It's not as ominous a job as you might think.

You can tighten down your jacks on wood or cinder, plastic levelers, whatever. I use Lynx leveling blocks but rarely put them under the jacks themselves. I usually use them for wheels for leveling purposes. but I've seen many people use them under the jacks, too.

You'll find lots of help here on the forum, too. Just ask. Someone will be around to give you assistance.

Have a great time. Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, now relax. Stop the head spinning, its still camping and its not all that difficult, you just have a bigger trailer now. You will find the larger trailer easier to back up, you just need more room. It will jacknife slower and make it easier to follow, so to speak. When I first started driving tractor trailer, I used to practice angles and blind side backing when there was nothing to hit so when it was tight, I had a better idea where the trailer was going. Repitionion and practice will make it easier as time goes by.

As for cinder blocks, those are usually used by seasonal campers who do not plan on moving very often, if at all. I use 6 x 6 s under my stabilizers or 2 x 6 s stacked, whatever the need calls for. Some use Lynx levelers, my preference is to carry 3 2 x 6 s cut a little longer than the 2 tires are and use one, two or all 3 if needed under the tires as needed to level.

If you really want to be as crazy as me, I polyurethaned all my leveling wood to be able to wipe clean when I pick up to put away. The water and dirt do not get into the wood.

Just enjoy

John

Oh yea, come join us at a rally in any area someday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers site - glad you found us. We, too, upgraded from a pop-up after 18years and I had some concerns with towing the new TT. However, after taking it out a few times, I've become more comfortable towing. I've found that its much easier to maneuver the TT than the pop-up.

When camping, we use pieces of pressure treated wood under our scissor jacks - no need for cinder blocks! As far as mirrors, extended mirrors would be a plus in helping for backing, turning, etc.

Good Luck with yoru new TT and Happy Camping!!


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement. I am curious, with the extra stabilization is there less "shake" when someone moves around the trailer?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

cait305 said:


> Thanks for all the advice and encouragement. I am curious, with the extra stabilization is there less "shake" when someone moves around the trailer?


You will always have some shake - we use the balance chocks for extra support; however, we still get some shake - I don't think you will ever get rid of it completely!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually it depends on whats creating the 'shake' and whether its annoying to you or not


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, this was just what I hoped for.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You've had some great answers listed above.

I'd recommend you and the family camp in your driveway for a few nights. This will allow you to get a feel for the trailer and what you need, before you head out to a real campground.

Things will get dirlty...things will break...just roll with it and know you're building life long memories for you and your kids.


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You've had some great answers listed above.
> 
> I'd recommend you and the family camp in your driveway for a few nights. This will allow you to get a feel for the trailer and what you need, before you head out to a real campground.
> 
> Things will get dirlty...things will break...just roll with it and know you're building life long memories for you and your kids.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Got to agree with all the great answers so far, the only advice I can give you about backing up is whatever action you make is much quicker at the far end, and what I mean is take it slow, don't be afraid to get out and check for yourself, don't let other people in the campground rile you up and rush you and always take what your DW tells you with a grain of salt because she is also thinking about 200 other things that have to be done!
Probably one of the best mods I have done to date is the back-up camera, or as I like to refer to it as the marriage saver!

Good luck!


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am laughing out loud. I am the "DW". But in all honesty your observation is right on. Maybe yours is the best advice so far to just keep my mouth buttoned while my husband goes through his learning curve! Thanks for a great reminder!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group. The OB is a great choice. I have used CIPA custom mirrors. About $35. They slip on your existing mirrors and tighten with a plastic srew. Oregon camper is right, things will happen, but that is camping. we have all learned to adapt to these occurances and then you get to have a good laugh around the campfire later. Sometimes much later.







Also agree to camp close to home the first couple times. That way you can run home for things you forgot/need. When you walk around the campground it is nice to see what others have/do with thier setup that you may want to do. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Backing up for me is simple bcause it what I did for a living with trucks. I still use my DW when backing into a site most times. What I do is have her stand where I want the drivers side rear bumper to be. I basically aim to her and the only thing I ask her to do is if she thinks I might hit something, to yell. You never know when you could miss something.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Backing up for me is simple bcause it what I did for a living with trucks. I still use my DW when backing into a site most times. What I do is have her stand where I want the drivers side rear bumper to be. I basically aim to her and the only thing I ask her to do is if she thinks I might hit something, to yell. You never know when you could miss something.


This is the same technique we use 'cept I refer to myself as the target!! WE got handheld radios, and that has helped ALOT, as has repetition, relaxation, and experience. 
The most important thing to do is enjoy it!!!
TTFN
Ember (DW)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome And Congrats!!!

What region of the country are you all from??


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Welcome And Congrats!!!
> 
> What region of the country are you all from??


We're from eastern PA, right near the city of Brotherly Love and Valley Forge


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

cait305 said:


> Welcome And Congrats!!!
> 
> What region of the country are you all from??


We're from eastern PA, right near the city of Brotherly Love and Valley Forge
[/quote]

Well Welcome, We are Harleysville area here


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Welcome And Congrats!!!
> 
> What region of the country are you all from??


We're from eastern PA, right near the city of Brotherly Love and Valley Forge
[/quote]

Well Welcome, We are Harleysville area here








[/quote]

We are right in Collegeville, just a stone's throw away. Any local campground recommendations?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

cait305 said:


> Welcome And Congrats!!!
> 
> What region of the country are you all from??


We're from eastern PA, right near the city of Brotherly Love and Valley Forge
[/quote]

Well Welcome, We are Harleysville area here








[/quote]

We are right in Collegeville, just a stone's throw away. Any local campground recommendations?
[/quote]

Depends on the children's age and gender.............

Close local - colonial woods - upper Black Eddy

I have 2 boys and two girls & Local to me is within a couple of hours..........
They all like Mountain Springs - whether it be for rodeo, motocross, monster trucks at their arena - we will be there weekend of 7/25
Twingrove
Jellystone Quarryville - Awesome!! - couple of outbackers going here weekend of 8/22/09, i believe there may be some sites available.
Eagles Peak - robesonis - swim up pool snack stand - always a hit!!
Knoebels - Awesome
Old Millstream - Dutch wonderland for the younger kids and or younger girls
Lake in Wood
Spring Gulch
Otter Lake
Keen Lake
ocean view
Tall Pines
frontier town - Md
Castaways - Md

Those are some i would reccomend.............


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Seems like we will be working on your list for quite a few weekends. We have 3 kids, b13, g13 and g5, although frequently that number seems to double with "a friend" We have been to some of the campgrounds but the majority of the list is new to me. I hope that we will meet up some time. We are traveling to NC to visit aging parents in August. We need to get there quickly so the thought was to go down 95, but to return home on Skyline Drive to check out Lurray Caverns and the Natural Bridge. We were looking at staying at Yogi Natural Bridge. Have you traveled this route? Are your camping in September? Again thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Haven't done Skyline Drive.....It is on our list!!!

I am sure you know this .....but it holds true even more with the camper.................Avoid DC Traffic with the camper, travel off hours when towing the camper....will make it easier...........on our trip w/camper to disney last December, we went through at 3am..............very nice time to go through the area.......

We haven't planned any fall camping yet as i have knee surgery right after our August Jellystone trip..........so we will see how that goes..............to see if we can do any fall camping......... other knee ended up being microfracture surgery...and 8 weeks on crutches..............and they won't know till they are in doing it







.

Our Children are 10B, 8B, 6G, 3G

Get all your goodies yet for the New Camper................. Did you slip up to the kids yet??? 1 more day!!! Congrats!!! Make sure you get that initial expression on the kids faces when the new trailer comes home!!!


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your surgery. I will pray for your swift healing. I lived in the DC area for my high school years. Most of family still lives in that area. I am all too acquainted with the traffic. but I hadn't considered that is would be multiplied ten-fold with the trailer. We will definitely plan accordingly. The kids know that we are shopping but they have no idea what we were looking at. The toilet alone will be enough to have a party. Thanks again. I'll post some photos. Be well


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

cait305 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your surgery. I will pray for your swift healing. I lived in the DC area for my high school years. Most of family still lives in that area. I am all too acquainted with the traffic. but I hadn't considered that is would be multiplied ten-fold with the trailer. We will definitely plan accordingly. The kids know that we are shopping but they have no idea what we were looking at. The toilet alone will be enough to have a party. Thanks again. I'll post some photos. Be well


I would add the fact that the trailer is Brand Spanking New................really elevates the stress level in congested metro areas


----------

